# Low Test, High(er) Tren - your experiences?



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread had to surface at some point, LOL 

Anyone run a cycle of low Test (think TRT doses around the 200-250 range) and higher Tren (300-400 and above)? 

What did you run, what were your goals and what were your results? 

Most in the game have heard how Test allegedly "competes for receptors" with the Tren, possibly negating some of the Tren benefits. Not sure I accept this theory, but on the surface it seems to have some merit. 

As Tren is far & away the more powerful of the two compounds, the thinking behind going low-Test is to "let the Tren do the work in the cycle" and just use the Test to abate sides (eg. Tren d1ck). 

Any first-hand experience is appreciated.

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2012)

Someone here has run this way


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 1, 2012)

I am running my next cycle with 250 test and 600 tren. I have not personally done this but there are 3 guys locally here that I have running it like that. One is 10 weeks in and another is 6 weeks in. Both have gotten fuckin massive...the 6 weeker has really impressed me. He is up 25 lbs already and still lean. Not sure how he managed that but I do think genetics is on this guys side. So far neither of them have gotten any pimples or gyno. They are complaining of sometimes not being able to sleep or run very long on the tread mill (but this is to be expected from tren anyway). So from what I have seen with these two guys says enough....that is the way to run tren!

Oh and there is no such thing as tren/deca dick. It should be called 19-nor dick because it occurs from prolactin for the most part. Tren actually is highly androgenic which increases sex drive and both the guys listed above make me feel like they are gonna rape me when I am around them bahaha


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

Excellent feedback! I'm contemplating something very similar my next run - perhaps with the addition of some Mast - something like Test 250 / Tren 500 / Mast 400. 

Props on your boys gains on those cycles! Impressive!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

Added question - do you think the reduction in Test (relative to the Tren dosage) had anything to do with the accelerated gains / the enhanced efficacy of the Tren?

Said differently, in your opinion, would a cycle of 500 test / 5-- tren have yielded similar results? Less?

Peace!

- Savage


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 1, 2012)

That's hard to say nble....gains are more relient on the diet then anything else...my opinion is that 500 & 500 would yield similar gains to 250 & 500....the difference would be noticed with less side effects using the 250/500 ratio


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> That's hard to say nble....gains are more relient on the diet then anything else...my opinion is that 500 & 500 would yield similar gains to 250 & 500....the difference would be noticed with less side effects using the 250/500 ratio



That was my gut also, Cobra. Basically same / similar results but less gear & less sides. Agree 100% on the importance of diet with ANY cycle, hell even natty (ESPECIALLY natty). 

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2012)

I am currently running test 250 and tren 400 a week and in fourth week.  So far great, up 13 lbs with zero tren sides yet.  I sleep well, I still do my weekend cardio ( only a little harder) but I did have to just up my cals to 3800 the other day so hopping for some more gains fast.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I am currently running test 250 and tren 400 a week and in fourth week.  So far great, up 13 lbs with zero tren sides yet.  I sleep well, I still do my weekend cardio ( only a little harder) but I did have to just up my cals to 3800 the other day so hopping for some more gains fast.



Saw your post in the Intro Forum, Four1Thr33 - that's good progress! (candidly, thats FREAKIN' AMAZING progress in just 4 weeks). I'm leaning towards something very close to what you're running at present with the addition of some Mast for my next blast. How's your libido thus far? No sleep issues at all?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2012)

Zero sleep issues thus far.  My prami don't make me sick ither.  Ya I'm
Pretty excited.  Was planning 10 week tren but 20 week total cycle.  If the sides stay away I might run 15 week tren

And libido is great.  Only problem is my only option is my x wife and she is not very reliable for sex lol


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2012)

Good deal, Bro! Sorry about that reliability problem, LOL


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2012)

Lol she's Wierd.  I tell her I hate her we fuck like pornstars.   I tell her I like her and take her out to dinner... No sex.   I don't get her lol


----------



## SHRUGS (May 1, 2012)

Lol! Thats some funny shit. I've got an ex thats the same way. Nice dinner and no sex. Be a little grouchy and standoffish and shes ready to ride my brains out. Wtf??!! 413 how long after the Tren you gonna run your test? Im curious


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 1, 2012)

Thats where i am un sure at this point.. i was originally going to Run tren for 10 weeks at 400 with test at 250 for 10    then up to 500 test for the last 10 weeks... but i might run my tren 15 weeks and test only the last 5..


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2012)

Want to keep this thread high so as to collect more input on this approach. 

Looking for hands-on experience, ideally from Bros who have run Test & Tren relatively equal (or even with Test higher than Tren) and then Test < Tren. 

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

I`m taking notes in here, cause on compound tha really call my attention is the TREN. Good info and please keep it updated for the ones like me who wants to know more about this combo.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 5, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Thats where i am un sure at this point.. i was originally going to Run tren for 10 weeks at 400 with test at 250 for 10    then up to 500 test for the last 10 weeks... but i might run my tren 15 weeks and test only the last 5..


 
That's a good idea bro...10 weeks is to short for any enanthate imo....I like your new plan a lot better and i think you will too!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

ya that is what is going to happen at min 15 week... but i have to place an order with CVL to get me my extra tren soon..

last night was the first night sweets.. still in week 5... but i blame this new girl i picked up last night... holy fucking god,, my dick hurts from banging this amazing 105 lb girl 3 times ... that ass of hers is going to be my NEW AVI haha...


----------



## DarksideSix (May 6, 2012)

i'm 9 wks in on a 12 wk cycle of prop/ace.  Running Prop at 300wk and Ace at 600wk.....well at least i started that way for the first 2 weeks but then i knocked the Tren to 525wk because the night sweats were to crazy.   i think i found my sweet spot.   My goal was a recomp and it's been going along very well.   I've only gained about 5lbs but i've leaned out quite a bit.  Added about an inch to my arms so far.  1.5 inches to my chest and back area, and i'v lost almost 3 inches around my waist.  

I'm very excited to see what these last 3 wks will bring.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

dude how do u eat for a recomp... i know above is bulk and below is cut... what is it eating to your maintenance?  because im loosing weight now and am eating to bulk  





DarksideSix said:


> i'm 9 wks in on a 12 wk cycle of prop/ace.  Running Prop at 300wk and Ace at 600wk.....well at least i started that way for the first 2 weeks but then i knocked the Tren to 525wk because the night sweats were to crazy.   i think i found my sweet spot.   My goal was a recomp and it's been going along very well.   I've only gained about 5lbs but i've leaned out quite a bit.  Added about an inch to my arms so far.  1.5 inches to my chest and back area, and i'v lost almost 3 inches around my waist.
> 
> I'm very excited to see what these last 3 wks will bring.


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 6, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> dude how do u eat for a recomp... i know above is bulk and below is cut... what is it eating to your maintenance?  because im loosing weight now and am eating to bulk



recomps with tren are fuckin easy bro....you eat below maintainence...its that simple...tren will cut you and put on size even in a cal deficient diet!

oh and I just twisted one off to your avi...nice!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2012)

Cobra Strike is correct in his description of recomp while on Tren - this has been experience at least. Slight deficit (still need to be on a mad clean diet with lots of protein; I prefer carb cycling as well) and you can lose fat & lean-out while preserving scale weight (hence some lean gains in there as well obviously).


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

thanks guys for the heads up.. so far i love the tren.. but with no sides showing still (no dreams no sweats) at 400mg is there a reason to alter dose to find my sweet spot like everyone talks about?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

And my cardio is still easy


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 6, 2012)

just cause you are not getting sides doesnt mean you need to alter your dose. I wouldnt be concerned about a "sweet spot"....if its working well the stay at that dose. no need to up it till you get sides. Be happy your not gettting them


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2012)

good point lol


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> i'm 9 wks in on a 12 wk cycle of prop/ace.  Running Prop at 300wk and Ace at 600wk.....well at least i started that way for the first 2 weeks but then i knocked the Tren to 525wk because the night sweats were to crazy.   i think i found my sweet spot.   My goal was a recomp and it's been going along very well.   I've only gained about 5lbs but i've leaned out quite a bit.  Added about an inch to my arms so far.  1.5 inches to my chest and back area, and i'v lost almost 3 inches around my waist.
> 
> I'm very excited to see what these last 3 wks will bring.



That's great progress, Mate! Congrats!!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2012)

Bump for this thread and more discussion on why "Less <Test> is More <cycle effectiveness>" when running Test & Tren. 

For sake of discussion, let's use DarkSideSix's current run. He ran Test Prop 300 Mg / Tren Ace 600 Mg (weekly) and manipulated his diet so as to recomp his body. 

Why would he not benefit MORE from, say, Test Prop 600 / Tren Ace 600? (it's a hypothetical, DSS - your results are outstanding and I'm not proposing you make this change, just sparking discussion)


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I am running my next cycle with 250 test and 600 tren. I have not personally done this but there are 3 guys locally here that I have running it like that. One is 10 weeks in and another is 6 weeks in. Both have gotten fuckin massive...the 6 weeker has really impressed me. He is up 25 lbs already and still lean. Not sure how he managed that but I do think genetics is on this guys side. So far neither of them have gotten any pimples or gyno. They are complaining of sometimes not being able to sleep or run very long on the tread mill (but this is to be expected from tren anyway). So from what I have seen with these two guys says enough....that is the way to run tren!
> 
> Oh and there is no such thing as tren/deca dick. It should be called 19-nor dick because it occurs from prolactin for the most part. Tren actually is highly androgenic which increases sex drive and both the guys listed above make me feel like they are gonna rape me when I am around them bahaha



That isn't because of the tren big man :x

But seriously folks...

I'm thinking I'm gonna bump my tren to 150 EOD and re-evaluate.  I'm currently doing 50 test/ 50 tren ED.  Having some fuckin weird dreams about my dog dying and I was also in a shoot out that was fuckin epic. I was killin motherfuckers left and right!!!  But strength isn't up much at all... Lets see where I can ride this train to 

As for the OP, I've heard many stories about how lower test when on tren will reduce side effects... No clue why. I'll check it out though. Good question OP!


----------

